# Cm7 faq



## lp894

I noticed the millions of posts in the actual Rom thread....so I decided to make this to answer a few questions. I'M NOT PART OF THE CM TEAM. I'm just trying to be helpful and maybe people won't crowd the Rom thread and can freely crowd this one.

*FIRST AND FOREMOST - READ THE README THAT'S INCLUDED IN THE ACMEInstaller FILE!!!! IT WILL PROBABLY ANSWER ANY QUESTION YOU HAVE RELATED TO INSTALLATION OF CM!!!!!*

*There are only 2 rules:*
*1 - READ THE FAQ BEFORE POSTING YOUR QUESTION!* Otherwise, if you post something and the answere is here in the FIRST post.....you probably won't get answered. 
*2 - If someone posts a question that's been answered in the thread already and I haven't had a chance to post it here....just answer it please.* Though this thread is small now, it will probably end up being pretty extensive and ppl don't have time to read 200+ pages of posts.

*Will the WebOS 3.0.4 update keep Android from working properly?*
There are 2 parts to this answer:
A - If you *HAVE NOT* installed Android yet, do the 3.0.4 update, then proceed to install like normal, everything still works fine.
B - If *you HAVE *installed Android. You'll need to boot into WebOS, put the moboot file back into the CM install folder, then reboot and run the _novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller_ command to reinstall the boot menu...you should then be able to boot back into Android with no problems.

*If I install the Alpha2 that was just released, will it erase all my saved stuff?*
No. All your saved stuff will still be there.

*How do I install Novacom?*
Honestly....just install preware. When you do the install for that, it will automatically install Novacom for you. It will install to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc

*When I run the "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller" nothing happens.*
This could be a result of a few things
A - Make sure you're running novacom from the novacom install folder. The easiest way to run that, is to unzip ACMEInstaller.zip and copy the ACMEInstaller file to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\ then run that command.*(ACMEInstaller is the ONLY .zip file that should be unzipped during the install process)*
B - Make sure that you've mounted your touchpad as a usb drive, created a folder called cminstall, and *AT LEAST* the *update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip* and the *moboot_0.3.3.zip* files are inside of that folder. *DO NOT EXTRACT THE FILES. LEAVE THEM AS ZIP FILES!*
C - You have to make sure you've rebooted the Touchpad while holding Vol Up and that you're on the all black screen with the white USB icon

*I forgot to put the CM Recovery file in the folder, is it too late to install it?*
No. While in Android, you can connect the Touchpad to your PC via USB, create the _cminstall_ folder, copy the zip file over, then simple reboot while holding the Vol Up botton and run the _novacom boot mem:// > ACMEInstaller_ command again.

*My touchscreen is unresponsive after the display goes to sleep and I try to wake it back up*
Check out http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=94 for a patch that should fix that issue. Use Root Explorer(or something similar) to place the file in the appropriate folder.

*How do I get the g-apps?*
Go to http://goo-inside.me/gapps/. Sort the files by date, and download the "gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip" file. *DO NOT USE THE ONE THAT CONTAINS THE NEW TALK YET AS IT WONT INSTALL THE OTHER APPS!!!*. It may be best to wait to do this AFTER you install android, because you'll probably want wifi to be on when you get the initial setup screen. You'd install it the same way you'd install CM Recovery as mentioned above. AFTER you install that, you can go back and install the "new talk" g-apps file, that will then install the new Google Talk for you.

*I was running Android last night and when I worke up this morning, my Touchpad was completely dead. And now it won't charge or anything*
Well...Chances are your Touchpad isn't actually dead. One of the issues with running Android is that the screen won't come back on sometimes after it's been sleeping for a while. Simply *hold down the power button AND the home button and the touchpad will reboot*. It may take 20-30 secs...but it will reboot.
_However, if your battery was low and DID happen to die while using Android...from what I've seen from my own Touchpad, it's like a Blackberry in the sense of it needs some sort of battery life before it will turn on. Let it charge for 30 mins or so, then come back to it and see what happens._

*I get distorted sound coming from my Touchpad when I'm listening to audio with the screen off, what's wrong?*
I'm not exactly sure what causes it. But a simple solution....turn your volume down about 5 to 6 notches from full...the distortion goes away. Sure it's more quiet...but no distortion.

*I can't get back into WebOS*
This could also be for a few reasons.
1 - The "reboot to webos" option I'm not 100% sure is working. It doesn't work for me...BUT....if you do a regular reboot, you will get a menu asking where you want to boot into. CWM, CM, WebOS, or WebOS Recovery.
2 - If you've done a reset and don't get the menu, you didn't read the readme and put the _moboot_0.3.3.zip_ in the cminstall folder. But it's ok...don't panic. Boot into android, mount the Touchpad as a USB drive, create the cminstall folder, then refer to question 3.

*If I can't get CM Recovery to work, will that keep me from getting future updates?*
No. CWM would make it _EASIER_ to get future updates because you wouldn't need a PC to run it. But the ACMEInstaller will install _ALMOST_ any .zip file you put into the cminstall folder.

*My install froze/I actually ran the install with no files in the cminstall folder/how do I reboot?*
Hold down power and the home button and it will reboot within 30 seconds.

*My Touchpad seems to be stuck in a boot loop...what's wrong?!*
It appears from a couple of threads that setting a CPU speed above 400 can lead to boot loops (assuming it is set to be enabled on boot)...folks fixed it by getting into SetCPU (or whatever tool they were using) and lowering the clock speed before the TP could reboot. So the "lesson learned" is avoiding setting CPU speed on boot if you're using speeds >400 mHz.
_To explain it a bit more simply, basically, some people when using setCPU(or a similar program) will set their CPU to never go below ###mhz. If ### is greater than 400, and the option to "set on boot" is selected, you're device will get stuck in a boot loop._

*My touchpad screen doesn't come on after I put it to sleep.....A LOT*
From PERSONAL experience, I've noticed that when I had setCPU installed, for whatever reason, it wouldn't wake from sleep A LOT more than after I uninstalled it. Other similar apps may not cause that issue...but just an FYI.

*Rom Manager doesn't show CWM installed*
Rom Manager currently doesn't work for the Touchpad last I heard(which was Saturday 10/15 I believe). So unless something has changed, Rom Manager will not work for the Touchpad.

*What bugs are there so far?*
PERSONALLY I haven't seen many, and from what I can tell, other people who are doing normal use don't see many either. The biggest you'll run across will probably be that not all apps are available from the Market and even some of the ones that are will crash and burn on you. But really, the CM team has done an AMAZING job with this, and in my opinoin, I think this is more beta and alpha.

*Why don't I have a lock screen?*
If you go to *menu-->settings-->cyanogenmod settings-->tablet tweaks* you can uncheck "disable lock screen". Then from there, go back once, then go to Lockscreen, and you can choose your lockscreen settings(style, etc).

*I'm running a 64-bit OS and I'm having trouble using ADB on my Touchpad*
There is a mini tutorial here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8070-HOW-TO-Fixing-USB-problems-with-ADB that explains how to fix it. (Thanks to sailerboy)

*I'm having wifi connectivity issues*
There are several fixes listed in one thread here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8064-Wifi-*UPDATED-WITH-WORKAROUNDS* that you can try out. (thanks to mrandyp)

*Does Netflix/Hulu work?*
Both work completely fine.

Those are the most common question that I noticed...If you know of anymore, please feel free to post them here, and I will add them as more come up. Below here are some things the CM team posted in their own thread and I figured I'd repost it here.

WHAT KIND OF WARRANTY DOES THIS SOFTWARE COME WITH, IF ANY?

THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE PROJECT AND CONTRIBUTORS ``AS IS'' AND ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE ARE DISCLAIMED. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE PROJECT OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION) HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGE.

DOES INSTALLING CYANOGENMOD VOID MY WARRANTY WITH HP?

While HP has expressed moral support for the project ("For those of you in the development community actively working to port Android to the Touchpad, we applaud your efforts"), other HP representatives have also stated that "anyone who loads Android on their Touchpad voids their warranty."

Therefore, it may be prudent to assume that installing (or attempting to install) Android or any other OS besides the stock WebOS would result in the voiding of your manufacturer's warranty. Generally speaking, you must assume any and all risk when experimenting with this software.

OH NOES! I SCREWED EVERYTHING UP! WHAT DO I DO IF I "BRICK" OR SOMEHOW MY TABLET STOPS WORKING?

After you freak out and regret having tried this, you can attempt to hold down the "home" button and the power button together for about 30 seconds.

DIDN'T WORK 

Still nothing? Or maybe you have a dreaded triangle-with-an-exclamation-mark on the screen?

Another "emergency" idea (for advanced folks only) is to boot ClockWorkMod Recovery *directly* from your computer via USB cable rather than from the TouchPad's internal storage. To try this, find an "update...zip" file that contains ClockWorkMod. Inside this zip file is a file called something like "uImage.ClockWorkMod". Extract/unzip that file to your computer, then use novacom (which you used with ACME installer) to "inject" ClockworkMod into your TouchPad.

This process should be familiar to you-- very similar in fact to using ACME Installer. It's done by starting the tablet with the up-volume key held down. When you see the USB icon, connect your computer to the TouchPad via USB, then, in a Terminal, navigate on your computer to where the uImage.ClockWorkmod file is, and type:

novacom boot mem:// < uImage.ClockworkMod

Assuming everything went well and ClockworkMod did start up, you may now use CWM to re-install "update...zip" files, restore from backups, format partitions, or reset everything to factory settings. Or use ADB (search online for "ADB" if you're not familiar with this fantastic Android tool) to figure out what's wrong.

I DON'T UNDERSTAND ANY OF WHAT YOU JUST SAID. CAN'T I JUST START OVER?

Sounds like you should give the "WebOS Doctor" a shot. The WebOS Doctor is a program from HP that is used, effectively, to wipe your TouchPad and reinstall the WebOS software so you can begin anew. Get more info here:

http://ws.hpwebos.com/webosdoctor/sorry.htm

The very helpful homebrew site WebOS-Internals.org also has a page that talks about how to use it:

http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/How_To_Recover

DO I HAVE ANY OTHER OPTIONS FOR HELP?

If none of the above ideas helped, you'll have to go online for assistance.

Browse to http://webchat.freenode.net/ and fill out the web form. Under "Channels", put #cyanogenmod-touchpad and hopefully someone there will have some helpful advice. It is usually not necessary to preface your question with "Can I ask a question?"-- just go ahead and ask.

You may also try one of the many support forums at www.rootzwiki.com or www.xda-developers.com or another Android site.

To a large extent, the Android community will have to help each other as this is an unofficial, buggy release with no corporate, official, or really *any* support. Now you know the reason for all the caveats and warnings.

Note: Alpha1 is an extremely rough build. Expect more crashes than you can count. Many many things do not work yet.


----------



## ro6666lt

nice write-up, but the dev section is for rom releases, etc. moved to TP general & stickied.


----------



## nidlaX

Wiki page perhaps?


----------



## dark_angel

Very helpful very well done ! GOOD JOB!. One thing I am going to request, can you change the font color from green to may be blue or any other more visible color? reason why may be I am getting old and I have hard time to read it HaHaHa !


----------



## RafficaX

When I went into recovery it says

Loading '/boot/uImage.ClockworkMod'...OK
Checking uImage... Invalid Data CRC

BOOT FAILED!

Press SELECT to continue

any way to fix this?


----------



## RafficaX

also thx for what is in the write up. great work.


----------



## b00sted

I had to go into system/app and click on the vending.apk and install it weird :O


----------



## b00sted

stupid double post


----------



## vartech

this may be a stupid question but I thought you could share files between OS's . If so do the folders/files have to be setup a certain way? I have some movies in WebOS that I did not see in CM7


----------



## MyPDAphone

Excellent post, thank you !!!


----------



## nexus14

NOTE:

ACMEInstaller and novacom.exe need to be in the same directory. OP suggests putting ACMEInstaller into C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\ since novacom.exe is already there


----------



## lp894

RafficaX said:


> When I went into recovery it says
> 
> Loading '/boot/uImage.ClockworkMod'...OK
> Checking uImage... Invalid Data CRC
> 
> BOOT FAILED!
> 
> Press SELECT to continue
> 
> any way to fix this?


I get the same error....the isue is CWM didn't install when you did the initial install. Why, I'm not sure. I'm seeing this to be the case with a few ppl. I dont know if maybe it's the link we used to download the CWM file...I'll give the other link a shot here in a sec and let you know. But I have the same issue. If you watch carefully, you'll see durring the install you get a message that says "no more available space" even though we all know thats not the case.


----------



## lp894

vartech said:


> this may be a stupid question but I thought you could share files between OS's . If so do the folders/files have to be setup a certain way? I have some movies in WebOS that I did not see in CM7


Not EVERY folder is accessible from the Android side and vice versa. If you go into your file manager you'll see a folder called "downloads" and another called "download" one is for Android, the other is stuff you've downloaded in WebOS. They both can be seen from both sides, as well as .photosApp(which stores all of your facebook photos if you have an account synced on the Palm side), and a few other folders.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

lp894 said:


> *4 - How do I get the g-apps?*
> Go to http://goo-inside.me/gapps/. Sort the files by date, and download the "gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip" file. *DO NOT USE THE ONE THAT CONTAINS THE NEW TALK AS IT PROBABLY WONT INSTALL CORRECTLY!!!*


Not sure what that means. All the newtalk package does is install the new talk (with video) apk and its library. It's meant as an addon to be installed after the package you stated above not instead of. It's not a separate install that is supposed to include everything. IOW, it shouldn't do any harm other than GTalk possibly not working correctly. Although, Talk may work...I haven't checked yet.


----------



## lp894

I know that, and I should clarify that...thanks for catching that.


----------



## 27scoob

[quote name='lp894']I get the same error....the isue is CWM didn't install when you did the initial install. Why, I'm not sure. I'm seeing this to be the case with a few ppl. I dont know if maybe it's the link we used to download the CWM file...I'll give the other link a shot here in a sec and let you know. But I have the same issue. If you watch carefully, you'll see durring the install you get a message that says "no more available space" even though we all know thats not the case.[/QUOTE

Anybody figure out the remedy for this ? I noticed the "cminstall" folder is gone after running the command line and installing CM7...fwiw..


----------



## lp894

the cminstall (at least for me) disappears whenever you do a novacom install. you just have to create another one


----------



## phillyfisher

having issues with Wifi. It's hit or miss. Even tried to wipe and install again. HMMMMMMMmmmm. I'd say it works less than half the time.


----------



## phillyfisher

having issues with Wifi. It's hit or miss. Even tried to wipe and install again. HMMMMMMMmmmm. I'd say it works less than half the time.


----------



## ufoboi

Just want to verify with everyone here that* Google Earth & Google Maps * are not available on android market app but both can install from apk files.

[*Gmail* can download via android market app. Thx lp894


----------



## lp894

gmail works for me. I just downloaded it from the market. I haven't tried maps or google earth though


----------



## Lddrizzt

Just a quick note. 
Netflix DOES work.


----------



## Redflea

OP deserves a box of cookies, this is an incredibly useful post for folks who need some guidance/advice.

There is a wifi fix approach posted that seems to work - search for wifi fix posts in this forum. Involves turning off wifi, forgetting any networks, setting wifi to never sleep, setting a fixed ip, and re-enabling wifi.


----------



## jjimmyp

Also experiencing the invalid data CRC error and can't install CyanogenMod. Followed the instructions explicitly mulitple times with the same result. I get to the boot screen that lets me pick the OS but getting the boot failed error. Any ideas anyone? Thank you.


----------



## Pulser

"jjimmyp said:


> Also experiencing the invalid data CRC error and can't install CyanogenMod. Followed the instructions explicitly mulitple times with the same result. I get to the boot screen that lets me pick the OS but getting the boot failed error. Any ideas anyone? Thank you.


Doctor and reinstall, or clear old kernels from /boot


----------



## calris

Redflea said:


> There is a wifi fix approach posted that seems to work - search for wifi fix posts in this forum. Involves turning off wifi, forgetting any networks, setting wifi to never sleep, setting a fixed ip, and re-enabling wifi.


I found that enabling WiFi in the currently active profile (I used 'default') stopped the regular dropouts for me - Been going for a few hours switching between browser, market, bluetooth settings etc without a single drop. Was lucky to go ten minutes before

May be coincidence - YMMV


----------



## piiman

dark_angel said:


> Very helpful very well done ! GOOD JOB!. One thing I am going to request, can you change the font color from green to may be blue or any other more visible color? reason why may be I am getting old and I have hard time to read it HaHaHa !


+1


----------



## juanjico

Point 2 of FAQ is incorrect.

The command "novacom boot mem:// > ACMEInstaller" is incorrect. This command will corrupt the ACMEInistaller file, so people are getting the CRC error because this corruption.

The correct command is "novacom boot mem:// *<* ACMEInstaller"

Note the < which is correct, not >.

But download a new ACMEInstaller file, so don't do the correct command after the incorrect command or you will got the CRC error.


----------



## lp894

will change that now


----------



## dnewbrough

Can this same method be used if you forgot the moboot_0.3.3.zip?



> 3 - I forgot to put the CM Recovery file in the folder, is it too late to install it?
> No. While in Android, you can connect the Touchpad to your PC via USB, create the cminstall folder, copy the zip file over, then simple reboot while holding the Vol Up botton and run the novacom boot mem:// > ACMEInstaller command again.


----------



## mightysween

Hulu actually does not work by default. It can be made to work by editing the libflashplayer.so file, a well documented fix in other forums.


----------



## MrShed123

OP - fantastic post. You answered the question I'd originally come on here to ask!

OK so my only current problem is....installing gapps, it only seems to have installed Google Mail? I cant find any way to install Google Maps/Latitude/etc? Can anyone help?

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected]

Do the downloaded file 'moboot_0.3.3.zip' to be renamed with a prefix as 'update-moboot_0.3.3.zip'
and to put to the folder "cminstall".

thx


----------



## AbsoluteZero

MrShed123 said:


> OP - fantastic post. You answered the question I'd originally come on here to ask!
> 
> OK so my only current problem is....installing gapps, it only seems to have installed Google Mail? I cant find any way to install Google Maps/Latitude/etc? Can anyone help?
> 
> Cheers!


After installing GApps you will need to go to Settings->Accounts&Syncs and add your Google account if you have not done so. After that is added, you should have access to Market and the one-time installer should run.



chandra said:


> Do the downloaded file 'moboot_0.3.3.zip' to be renamed with a prefix as 'update-moboot_0.3.3.zip'
> and to put to the folder "cminstall".
> 
> thx


No need to rename.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

MrShed123 said:


> OP - fantastic post. You answered the question I'd originally come on here to ask!
> 
> OK so my only current problem is....installing gapps, it only seems to have installed Google Mail? I cant find any way to install Google Maps/Latitude/etc? Can anyone help?
> 
> Cheers!


After installing GApps you will need to go to Settings->Accounts&Syncs and add your Google account if you have not done so. After that is added, you should have access to Market and the one-time installer should run. Just remember that some apps will still not install from market without a little "coercing" (sideloading/build.prop edit) and some just plain won't work. I can confirm Maps works though but I used TiBu to install all the apps I wanted from a previous device.



chandra said:


> Do the downloaded file 'moboot_0.3.3.zip' to be renamed with a prefix as 'update-moboot_0.3.3.zip'
> and to put to the folder "cminstall".
> 
> thx


No need to rename.


----------



## MrShed123

Absolute - thanks for your help, but I think I may have phrased the question wrong. I've got Market and Mail, but thats it....cannot for the life of me find a way to install maps!


----------



## nappy

I am also having a problem getting my mail to sync. I went into account set it to sync, but it wont sync. Just keeps saying "your emails will appear shortly"

EDIT Got it working with a reboot and turned off debugging


----------



## calris

AbsoluteZero said:


> I can confirm Maps works


How do you install Google Maps? - I have Gmail and Google+ installed, but I'm dambed if I can find Google Maps in the Market


----------



## dnewbrough

This did work with the moboot_0.3.3.zip if you forgot to drop this zip in the cminstall folder initially if anyone else needed to know. I just ran it on my tp and and it install and gave me the boot menu just as it should.



> Can this same method be used if you forgot the moboot_0.3.3.zip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - I forgot to put the CM Recovery file in the folder, is it too late to install it?
> No. While in Android, you can connect the Touchpad to your PC via USB, create the cminstall folder, copy the zip file over, then simple reboot while holding the Vol Up botton and run the novacom boot mem:// > ACMEInstaller command again.
Click to expand...


----------



## dspcap

Does anyone know if there's going to be nightlies for this or will they just do their occasional update releases? Thanks


----------



## scifan

You should add the part about how to tether the HP bt keyboard...

Under settings -> Wireless & Bluetooth -> BLuetooth settings, pair it, enter 0000 for the pin, and then type 0000 and press enter on the keyboard.


----------



## Bad Bimr

Tried this several times and can not seem to get it to work. So I ran WebOS Doctor to start with a clean slate. I did reset-up the touchpad afterwards.

My computer is running Windows 7 64bit

After this I:

1. Installed The FULL SDK

2. Updated JAVA.

3. Installed novacom per the readme (java open up and downloaded some and installed it)

4. Mouthed the Touchpad through USB and created "cminstall" folder in the root directory

5. Placed the 3 zip files CM7, CWM, and MoBoot into said "cminstall" folder

6. !! EXTRA STEP OF MY OWN !! Placed update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-marketfix-Flemmard.zip (MARKET FIX) into ROOT directory so it is there to run with CWM once I get it booting. I know this step is not needed but I doubt that is my issue.

7. UnMounted Touchpad

8. Reset Touchpad, pressed volume up until HP Logo released and moments later got the USB symbol.

9. Placed ACMEInstsller file into C:\PROGRAM FILES\PALM, INC folder

10. Opened COMMAND PROMPT and navigated to the C:\PROGRAM FILES\PALM, INC folder

11. Typed novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller and pressed

12. Nothing happen on the touchpad after 1/2 a minute you get the HP Logo and it stays there until you pull do a hard reset (power, vol up and option buttons held for about 10 sec)

Afterwards the Touchpad goes into WebOS.

Can't figure it out. What am I doing wrong. Adding that file in the root directory for futire use should not be causing these issues. I going to delete it and try again but for now if anyone has an answer HELP ME OUT.

Thanks

BP


----------



## calris

scifan said:


> You should add the part about how to tether the HP bt keyboard...
> 
> Under settings -> Wireless & Bluetooth -> BLuetooth settings, pair it, enter 0000 for the pin, and then type 0000 and press enter on the keyboard.


Yes, forgetting to enter the PIN on the keyboard drove me nuts :O


----------



## calris

calris said:


> How do you install Google Maps? - I have Gmail and Google+ installed, but I'm dambed if I can find Google Maps in the Market


Note to self: Read the forums before posting dumb questions 

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7809-How-to-Install-Google-Market-amp-Apps-on-CM7-Alpha-TouchPad


----------



## mangkie

Due to the battery drain, i woke up today and﻿ found that my touchpad is completely off. I just plugged it in to recharge. How long will it take to finally power on?


----------



## oneboss302

mangkie said:


> Due to the battery drain, i woke up today and﻿ found that my touchpad is completely off. I just plugged it in to recharge. How long will it take to finally power on?


Was it on the Touchstone or the wall charger? Had mine on the touchstone Thurs night and woke up to what looked to be a full charge but immediately after pulling it off it was completely dead. Last night I stuck it on the wall
charger and this morning I am at 100%. If the touchstone is not working at this time to charge it is a VERY minor inconvienence IMO. I am just so happy to have CM7.


----------



## theroar

Steps rocked! Thanks.

Took me 3x though because I did unzip the acme installer in the Palm, Inc folder...

I think I was confused because the cminstall folder needs them to stay zipped...

I just looked at Step A and unzipping is not mentioned... I must have found that it another thread... it did make it work though.

For what it is worth, I was using XP, and the webos quick install version of novacom.

Thanks again!!!!!

Mike


----------



## chart8006

Check to see of you still have connection to the touchpad through your terminal. Mine had droppeded the connection with the pluging and unpluging.



Bad Bimr said:


> Tried this several times and can not seem to get it to work. So I ran WebOS Doctor to start with a clean slate. I did reset-up the touchpad afterwards.
> 
> My computer is running Windows 7 64bit
> 
> After this I:
> 
> 1. Installed The FULL SDK
> 
> 2. Updated JAVA.
> 
> 3. Installed novacom per the readme (java open up and downloaded some and installed it)
> 
> 4. Mouthed the Touchpad through USB and created "cminstall" folder in the root directory
> 
> 5. Placed the 3 zip files CM7, CWM, and MoBoot into said "cminstall" folder
> 
> 6. !! EXTRA STEP OF MY OWN !! Placed update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-marketfix-Flemmard.zip (MARKET FIX) into ROOT directory so it is there to run with CWM once I get it booting. I know this step is not needed but I doubt that is my issue.
> 
> 7. UnMounted Touchpad
> 
> 8. Reset Touchpad, pressed volume up until HP Logo released and moments later got the USB symbol.
> 
> 9. Placed ACMEInstsller file into C:\PROGRAM FILES\PALM, INC folder
> 
> 10. Opened COMMAND PROMPT and navigated to the C:\PROGRAM FILES\PALM, INC folder
> 
> 11. Typed novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller and pressed
> 
> 12. Nothing happen on the touchpad after 1/2 a minute you get the HP Logo and it stays there until you pull do a hard reset (power, vol up and option buttons held for about 10 sec)
> 
> Afterwards the Touchpad goes into WebOS.
> 
> Can't figure it out. What am I doing wrong. Adding that file in the root directory for futire use should not be causing these issues. I going to delete it and try again but for now if anyone has an answer HELP ME OUT.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BP


----------



## rtruesdale

how will i know when there is another major drop? should i simply follow these threads closely?

So far very little issues other than the occasional hang when it goes to sleep mode.


----------



## sailerboy

Hey. When I first installed Android, ADB wouldn't work. As far as I can tell, this affects SOME 64 bit OSs. I posted a howto here. Please add this to the FAQ, with the question "ADB will not recognize my Touchpad, how do I fix it?"


----------



## stragulus

In the faq, it should read "< ACMEInstaller", _not_ "> ACMEInstaller". The first reads from the file, the second writes to the file, which is not the intended purpose.


----------



## thebowers

What is the file size of your ACMEInstaller file? Make sure it isn't 0 kb cause doing the > ACMEInstaller will wipe it. I ran into this issue until I read the directions that came with the installer. Also give it some time. Mine sat at the USB icon for almost a minute before it turned to the hp logo and then the install happened.

Edit: this is for post #42


----------



## Varemenos

Is it possible to resize the partitions? I want to use as much space as possible in Android, idc about WebOS.


----------



## trapntan

This seems so simple, I must've done something stupid. When I mount the touchpad via USB, my pc tells me to 'insert the last disk of the multi-volume set'. I can close/cancel that message, but I think it means something is set up wrong. So far I've made the cminstall folder and placed files in it, but after closing the error message and from the cmd I can't get the command to work. Any ideas? Thanks guys


----------



## yukonhijack

Is anyone else having problems with the keyboard entering multiple letters when typing? I have tried different keyboards (like Go Keyboard) and the stock KB, but both will randomly insert extra letters when I type.


----------



## Bad Bimr

thebowers said:


> What is the file size of your ACMEInstaller file? Make sure it isn't 0 kb cause doing the > ACMEInstaller will wipe it. I ran into this issue until I read the directions that came with the installer. Also give it some time. Mine sat at the USB icon for almost a minute before it turned to the hp logo and then the install happened.
> 
> Edit: this is for post #42


Exactly what happened. ACMEInstaller file size was 0 kb. put a fresh copy of ACMEInstaller into the directory and it is installing as I type. Hopefully it will work 

Thanks

BP

EDIT: It works. Lots of FC but I was expecting that. Good work to everyone that had a hand in this.


----------



## jimmyz

"thebowers said:


> What is the file size of your ACMEInstaller file? Make sure it isn't 0 kb cause doing the > ACMEInstaller will wipe it. I ran into this issue until I read the directions that came with the installer. Also give it some time. Mine sat at the USB icon for almost a minute before it turned to the hp logo and then the install happened.
> 
> Edit: this is for post #42


I had exact problem of wiping my acmeinstaller. It wasn't untili saw the 0k file size that I figured out what was happening


----------



## tfreakburg

Thanks for the FAQ. Thing seem to work pretty well for an Alpha.

When I go into Rom Manager and click on "Check for Rom Updates" It tells me Clockwork Mod is not installed and asks for my phone model. Is this normal, or should CW be installed?


----------



## lp894

Rom Manager currently doesn't work for the Touchpad last I heard(which was Saturday I believe). So unless something has changed, Rom Manager will not work for the Touchpad.


----------



## tfreakburg

lp894 said:


> Rom Manager currently doesn't work for the Touchpad last I heard(which was Saturday I believe). So unless something has changed, Rom Manager will not work for the Touchpad.


got it. Thanks


----------



## lp894

tfreakburg said:


> got it. Thanks


No problem!!! That's what I'm here for. Granted, I'm not a developer or anything, but I'm EXTREMELY experienced at installing Roms(all the way back to Windows Mobile 5 devices lol) and I've gotten pretty good at following tutorials that are provided and recognizing at what steps people may get a bit lost(including myself) so I try to help out where I can.


----------



## cubsfan86

Is there a way to link the TouchPad as a device on my Market account?


----------



## Redflea

Can this be added to the OP - it appears from a couple of threads that setting a CPU speed above 400 can lead to boot loops (assuming it is set to be enabled on boot)...folks fixed it by getting into SetCPU (or whatever tool they were using) and lowering the clock speed before the TP could reboot. So the "lesson learned" is avoiding setting CPU speed on boot if you're using speeds >400 mHz.


----------



## pvandenh

Maybe one of you fine users who have some previous expereience with CM / ROM Manager can help me.
Today while doing some work in CM7, I saw a notification on the menu bar. Actually there was 2 notifications. The first one was the Market found updates to some of my apps (normal), but the other one had me confused. It said there was a ROM Manager update ready to be installed. Does this mean the ROM Manager itself wants to update? Or is there a ROM to update? I couldn't get past the phone selection screen to find out, so maybe you know what this means?


----------



## mamejay

Hey guys. just have a question about upgrading CM7 once a beta or final is released.
I have the current CM7 installed on my touchpad. What would be the process to upgrade the current CM7 to future leases?
would this just be done using the Clockwork recovery mode when starting the Touchpad?
Probably a silly question but just want to make sure.

Thanks


----------



## lp894

It will probably either be through cwm or via the ACMEInstaller


----------



## Bad_Wolf

Hi guys, I'll be installing the alpha2 on my touchpad sometime this evening. Just wanted to know if I can use the same Market account on the touchpad as I am using on my android phone? 
What is the best way to transfer apps from my phone to the touchpad? (my phone is not rooted or have any custom roms)


----------



## MathewSK81

Bad_Wolf said:


> Hi guys, I'll be installing the alpha2 on my touchpad sometime this evening. Just wanted to know if I can use the same Market account on the touchpad as I am using on my android phone?
> What is the best way to transfer apps from my phone to the touchpad? (my phone is not rooted or have any custom roms)


Yes, the same market account you use on your phone can be used on your TP.

You won't be able to transfer apps from your phone without rooting it and using an app like Titanium backup.


----------



## Scooter70

Bad_Wolf said:


> Hi guys, I'll be installing the alpha2 on my touchpad sometime this evening. Just wanted to know if I can use the same Market account on the touchpad as I am using on my android phone?
> What is the best way to transfer apps from my phone to the touchpad? (my phone is not rooted or have any custom roms)


I like using AppBrain. Install the AppBrain app on your phone and then sync it. Install CM on your TouchPad, get access to the Market, install AppBrain. Then go to appbrain.com on your computer and you can copy the apps from your phone list to your TP list. Then go to the TP, sync it, and it'll install all of the apps that you put on the list.


----------



## piiman

pvandenh said:


> Maybe one of you fine users who have some previous expereience with CM / ROM Manager can help me.
> Today while doing some work in CM7, I saw a notification on the menu bar. Actually there was 2 notifications. The first one was the Market found updates to some of my apps (normal), but the other one had me confused. It said there was a ROM Manager update ready to be installed. Does this mean the ROM Manager itself wants to update? Or is there a ROM to update? I couldn't get past the phone selection screen to find out, so maybe you know what this means?


to get past the phone selection just pick an MTD device. RM doesn't have any custom recovery for those phones so it will just ask you if you have a recovery installed. (say yes)

I actually used RM to update CM7 and was surprised it worked.

The only problem with this method is you can't download ROMS since it thinks your a phone. But since there are not any ROMS other than CM7 its not a big deal.


----------



## lonelily

What video files will CM7 play best?

I knew what to convert my video files to with WebOS but what works best on this Android?


----------



## gameofchicken

i have done all these steps
When I run the "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller" nothing happens.
This could be a result of a few things
A - Make sure you're running novacom from the novacom install folder. The easiest way to run that, is to unzip ACMEInstaller.zip and copy the ACMEInstaller file to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\ then run that command.(ACMEInstaller is the ONLY .zip file that should be unzipped during the install process)
B - Make sure that you've mounted your touchpad as a usb drive, created a folder called cminstall, and AT LEAST the update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip and the moboot_0.3.3.zip files are inside of that folder. DO NOT EXTRACT THE FILES. LEAVE THEM AS ZIP FILES!
C - You have to make sure you've rebooted the Touchpad while holding Vol Up and that you're on the all black screen with the white USB icon

but still nothing happens? What is the problem?


----------



## lp894

When you're running the command(assuming you're doing it on a Windows machine) are you running the command from C:\ because if so, you'll probably have better luck running it from C:\Program Files\Palm, INC\ which is where the novacom.exe file would be located. basically you'll need to do this(if on a windows machine)

click start-->run and type CMD and hit enter
type cd\ and hit enter
type "cd program files" hit enter
type "cd palm, inc" hit enter
type "novacom boot mem:// < acmeinstaller" hit enter

if that doesn't work, try downloading a new ACMEInstaller and running it again


----------



## jimmyz

Stupid question:
If I want to copy a new hosts file over to /etc/hosts: what is full adb command to mount the system as r/w- ?mount -o remount, rw [what do I stick in here?]


----------



## fluxsmith

mount -o remount,rw /


----------



## fluxsmith

I was surprised to see there's no /etc/fstab, where does one configure persistent mounts?


----------



## nunja business

I like MP4 best. Using Handbrake (free) I convert DVD rips to nice HD versions about 800MB or so.
Work great so far.


----------



## new_skul

help! I disabled the lock screen sliders and made it so the menu key would supposedly unlock the screen, and now it won't unlock when I hit menu. what do I do?


----------



## lp894

mightysween said:


> Hulu actually does not work by default. It can be made to work by editing the libflashplayer.so file, a well documented fix in other forums.


hulu plus does work


----------



## lp894

new_skul said:


> help! I disabled the lock screen sliders and made it so the menu key would supposedly unlock the screen, and now it won't unlock when I hit menu. what do I do?


U try rebooting? Or I believe there is an adb unlock command


----------



## new_skul

lp894 said:


> U try rebooting? Or I believe there is an adb unlock command


when I connected to my computer via USB, I got the pop up asking I wanted to turn on USB storage; I just pressed the home button from there and corrected my mistake. *phew*


----------



## new_skul

mamejay said:


> Hey guys. just have a question about upgrading CM7 once a beta or final is released.
> I have the current CM7 installed on my touchpad. What would be the process to upgrade the current CM7 to future leases?
> would this just be done using the Clockwork recovery mode when starting the Touchpad?
> Probably a silly question but just want to make sure.
> 
> Thanks


When I went from Alpha 1 to Alpha 2, I just flashed via CWM recovery > Install .zip from sd card > select appropriate file > YES


----------



## Jutt

I'm having an issue booting into CM7. I select the option in moboot, and the small cyanogenmod logo pops up..but after about 15 seconds, it takes me back to moboot. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Maverick-DBZ-

Thanks for this, came in handy and avoided me opening a thread.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

@ OP: I don't know if people are basing it off of your ACMEInstaller instructions (since you mention the a1 zip by name) or what but it seems when users run the uninstaller with plans to redo the process, some think they still need to use that alpha1 zip to begin with and then upgrade (obviously unnecessary). You may want to change the instructions to refer to the newest current build (or say "newest build" with link to thread) so as not to confuse anyone. Just throwing that out there since I saw some users mention doing this and it seemed like it needed to be cleared up.


----------



## arslan89

I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere.. Is the camera not suppose to be working when you boot into Android on HP Touchpad? This kind of makes Skype video calling, useless. Maybe I am missing something to make it work? I went to the camera app after booting into Android and it worked fine.. but when I open Skype and try to video chat, it does not work. Then, I go back to the default Android camera app, and it says that it cannot connect to the camera.. idk whats going on with that..


----------



## jerseyt

Hulu is constantly getting buffer issue after about 10 minutes into a show and netflix's picture freezes up with sound continuing. Are there any reason this is happening?


----------



## davidevan84

anyone know if this project is still being worked on? It seems like it has been dead lately plus dalingrin stated hes not going to be working on it because of battlefield 3. Anyone know if the others are moving forward or if its just being put on hold for awhile?


----------



## scott.743

Dalingrin is, he just tweeted links for updated ACMEInstaller and moboot files.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## davidevan84

I checked his twitter its not updated information. Its just saying latest as in alpha 2.1 not alpha 1 and Moboot is same as before as well he just reposted links.



scott.743 said:


> Dalingrin is, he just tweeted links for updated ACMEInstaller and moboot files.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## nomedias

davidevan84 said:


> I checked his twitter its not updated information. Its just saying latest as in alpha 2.1 not alpha 1 and Moboot is same as before as well he just reposted links.


They are referring to replies @Dalingrin made to others tweets


----------



## davidevan84

Link?



nomedias said:


> They are referring to replies @Dalingrin made to others tweets


----------



## nomedias

davidevan84 said:


> Link?


 http://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin


----------



## nomedias

nomedias said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin


Nevermind, seem to be same links as in the main Alpha2a post. That said, after upgrading WebOS, reintalling moboot got CM7 back for me. No data was lost.


----------



## boss13

no updates for a long time now seems rather frustrating. I understand the urge for playing video games, but hopefully they will beat BF3 soon, so we get some life back into this android project.


----------



## moshe5368

In response to the camera issue in cm7, the camera does not work at this time. It is one of the issues to be addressed in alpha3. For now, skype works well in webos.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## slug

Has anyone had issues with pairing their phone with touchpad? I have a Samsung Galaxy SII through AT&T, and have been unable to connect. I can connect the two devices, but am unable to connect them. I do not get any form of error, they just do not connect. I have tried initiating the pairing/connection from both devices, but have the same results. I am running the rooted stock rom on the Galaxy.


----------



## VolcanicSkunk

I have the 16GB Touchpad and I can't seem to get CM to be stable anyway I try installing it. I get constant reboots when doing anything! If I don't connect to Wifi it seems to last a lot (by a lot I mean 3-5 minutes) longer before rebooting. I don't know what to do. I feel like I've done everything I can to get this running properly. If anyone can give me some insight as to what I might do to fix it I would greatly appreciate it!
List of things I've tried:
I've tried installing CM7, Moboot, and CWM all at the same time.
I've tried just CM and Moboot.
I've tried installing through recovery.
I've tried with and without gapps on first boot.
When I've installed gapps I've tried with and without the market fix.
I've tried to install SetCPU's apk through the file explorer and bumped it up to 1.5Ghz max/384min, also tried 1.2max same min.
Plus so much more. I've unistalled and reinstalled Moboot and CWM a few times hoping to maybe it was related to those. I downloaded all the files at least twice each thinking maybe it was a bad download. Like I said, I don't know anything else I can do at this point.


----------



## Alex

slug said:


> Has anyone had issues with pairing their phone with touchpad? I have a Samsung Galaxy SII through AT&T, and have been unable to connect. I can connect the two devices, but am unable to connect them. I do not get any form of error, they just do not connect. I have tried initiating the pairing/connection from both devices, but have the same results. I am running the rooted stock rom on the Galaxy.


No problems here with my trusty OG Evo 4G...


----------



## slug

Alex said:


> No problems here with my trusty OG Evo 4G...


Good for you
Bad for me


----------

